# New Jersey State Police File Lawsuit Against Sig Sauer Over Gun Malfunctions



## BackyardCowboy (Aug 27, 2014)

https://bearingarms.com/beth-b/2017/05/18/sig-sauer-gun-malfunctions/


----------



## rlogue06 (Oct 22, 2016)

Interesting. I've got a 229 EE from that time frame and have had zero issues... hope it stays that way.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## crewchief (Jul 25, 2018)

Sig cant win for losing here lately!!!! At least Beretta only had to pay for some dental work on the Seal Team operators who tasted Italian steel when slides broke in two in full auto ops with their new Beretta 92 m9. Of course Beretta tried to blame over charged American nato 9mm ammo.


----------



## Kudu40 (Sep 26, 2019)

BackyardCowboy said:


> https://bearingarms.com/beth-b/2017/05/18/sig-sauer-gun-malfunctions/


And the Pa. State Police got rid of their Glocks to buy Sig's. Probably because some Major or higher got a kickback from SIg.


----------

